
Linux board makers learn how to specialize - eaguyhn
http://linuxgizmos.com/linux-maker-boards-learn-how-to-specialize/
======
chris_st
> _122 boards...If there has been a slowdown, Benchoff nailed the reason: poor
> documentation._

I think that this speaks to a problem in the software development world as
well. There are N! new AWS services, several times that new things from other
groups, and... hardly any tutorials and cookbooks, for those of us who need a
bit more help than just references.

The problem, I think, is that the people who are competent enough to figure
something out, and then capable enough to explain it well, are spread pretty
thin due to all these riches.

SO, if you're one of those incredibly awesome people who do such thinks,
THANKS! I know I really need it.

~~~
wolfgke
> The problem, I think, is that the people who are competent enough to figure
> something out, and then capable enough to explain it well, are spread pretty
> thin due to all these riches.

> SO, if you're one of those incredibly awesome people who do such thinks,
> THANKS! I know I really need it.

I don't think that these people are _that_ thinly spread. But who is willing
to pay for all the documentation? Doing this for free has often a huge
opportunity cost.

~~~
halfastack
> But who is willing to pay for all the documentation?

Anybody who wishes to be successful. RPI would not be as successful had it not
been for the ton of materials on it online, be it by the manufacturer, or the
tinkerers. Any newcomers wanting to de-throne RPI must differentiate
themselves; good documentation is simply expected at this point.

------
Havoc
Slightly wary of SBCs now.

Switched from a rasp 3B+ to a Asus Tinkerboard and learned a tough lesson on
the importance of eco-system.

It's more struggleboard than tinkerboard. Hours of hassles trying to get
hardware acceleration to work etc.

All worked out in the end (threw Android & Kodi on it).

~~~
rahulrav
I use the Tinkerboard S and I absolutely love it. It’s so much faster and the
dedicated EMMC storage helps a lot. Try it. The ecosystem is much better than
it used to be.

~~~
Havoc
>Try it.

I essentially have. If you compare the specs of the S vs non-S you'll see they
basically didn't change anything. Same CPU, GPU, memory, clockspeed etc.

It's not terrible but I had somewhat naively assumed it would be a rasp-like
experience but more powerful.

